# Anyone washing their car on Christmas Day?!



## kingswood

as this Christmas Day is guna be mild im thinking of washing the car before xmas dinner to build up an appetite! 

and seen aswell most the street think im mad for always washing it, and in the dark, i thought id add fuel to the fire :lol:

anyone care to join me! 

mite even put on a santa hat and take a few pics


----------



## Berylburton

Don't be a ****. Family first. Do it on Boxing Day.


----------



## JoeP

Lol do it, but you've got to wear a Christmas hat.


----------



## dholdi

I presume you aren't married, if you are you may not be on Boxing Day.


----------



## organgrinder

Even with the wife's patience at my car washing antics, I'd be wearing the lance of the pressure washer somewhere very painful if I even tried to suggest it. It really wouldn't cross my mind on Christmas day.


----------



## kingswood

lol, married no kids.

present opening till 11am, wife cooking 11am+ - wont want me in incase i ruin it - , 'rents round at 1pm.

2 hour window


----------



## shine247

I see nothing wrong with it, everyone's circumstances are different even if they do celebrate that particular day. I have in the past, before a long journey for example. You enjoy your 2 hours :thumb:


----------



## Sawel

kingswood said:


> *as this Christmas Day is guna be mild* im thinking of washing the car before xmas dinner to build up an appetite!
> 
> and seen aswell most the street think im mad for always washing it, and in the dark, i thought id add fuel to the fire :lol:
> 
> anyone care to join me!
> 
> mite even put on a santa hat and take a few pics


If you can forecast that far ahead with accuracy, then you'd trump all the meteorological organisations in the world.


----------



## BillyT

Christmas 
It was invented by the Illuminati to control the population.
its just a way to make companies money.


----------



## steelghost

Two small boys + wife who thinks I'm a bit unhinged anyway means no, I won't be washing anything more than dishes on Christmas Day. Fair play to you if you do though, especially if there's a nice new shampoo or wax under the tree this year. After all, lots of people will be playing with their new toys, no reason detailers can't, too!


----------



## Bigpikle

nope - will be out riding first thing  Then getting the BBQs lit for the dinner


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Boxing Day for me. Parents are visiting for a week (they live 400 miles away and want to come and see their granddaughter). Bought my dad some wheel woolies and OCD wax so we will be out on Boxing Day doing at least one car together whilst my wife and mother spoil my little girl.


----------



## wanner69

Not me, I'm in work


----------



## Cookies

I'll do it on Christmas Eve. Christmas day will be spent playing with my son, cooking with my gorgeous wife, and eating with our family. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Exotica

What does Christmas actually mean ?


----------



## neilmcl

kingswood said:


> as this Christmas Day is guna be mild


I'm not that sure it is going to be that mild.


----------



## macca666

Berylburton said:


> Don't be a ****. Family first. Do it on Boxing Day.


Bit harsh given we didn't know personal circumstances what if the OP had no family??

Each to their own I say. As another poster said as a kid we used to play with our toys on Xmas day so why not as an adult??

I won't be as I'll have too much else to do however I find cleaning my car therapeutic and calming so a couple of hours rest from the chaos would be nice so as I say each to their own if you can get away with it :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

I fully intend to do ours on Christmas day depending on the weather. My wife didn't want to go to my parents house for the annual Christmas war and is going to her parents with my son on boxing day night for three days. 

Presents opened first thing followed by a cooked breakfast. I'll then put our evening meal on to cook whilst I get on with the car. Wife and son will no doubt be watching crap on the tv anyway so I'm sure they wont miss me for an hour or so.


----------



## kingswood

Cookies said:


> I'll do it on Christmas Eve. Christmas day will be spent playing with my son, cooking with my gorgeous wife, and eating with our family.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


vets your post or uses a key stroke programme?! :lol:

arnt all wifes gorgeous


----------



## Pinny

Wife would seriously divorce me if i even contemplated it:devil: then probably burn my cars:lol:


----------



## suds

I'll be washing all 3 before I start cooking Xmas dinner- just got to be organised that's all :thumb:


----------



## Rae1001

Doing mine the 23rd. Christmas day will be spent building the kids toys, then breaking up the kids fighting over the toys haha. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

kingswood said:


> vets your post or uses a key stroke programme?!
> 
> arnt all wifes gorgeous


Lmao. Neither chum, but that made me laugh out loud.

No they're not lol. Mine is but. 😉

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Sam888

You need to get out more mate lol
Although saying that I finish work after a night shift at 0600 on Christmas Day and I was thinking about going for a drive as the roads will be absolutely empty


----------



## Kerr

Not a chance I'd even consider it. It would seem exceptionally rude in my opinion.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Christmas Day? :doublesho no way, quality time with the family. Besides I've got ten days off work so plenty of time for me to wash my M2, I'll wash it before the new year. :detailer:


----------



## bigmac3161

If I even suggested it my giblets would be in with the turkeys


----------



## Soul boy 68

bigmac3161 said:


> If I even suggested it my giblets would be in with the turkeys


:lol::lol:


----------



## sshooie

erm, nope.


----------



## Jue

Nooo, If I washed the car I would have no dinner. But that coz I do the cooking


----------



## fatdazza

I certainly won't be but I wouldn't dream of telling anyone else not to (unlike some sanctimonious individuals on here :lol.


I believe that if you are not hurting anyone, then feel free to wash away. :detailer:


----------



## ah234

Don't think that would go down well, but i'd love to see what the neighbours thought- they already think I'm a bit looney lol


----------



## suds

ah234 said:


> Don't think that would go down well, but i'd love to see what the neighbours thought- they already think I'm a bit looney lol


My nearest neighbours are constantly bleating - but they are sheep so I just ignore them


----------



## cadmunkey

Doing mine on the 23rd, trading one of them in on the 24th


----------



## scratcher

It'll be my first day off in a long while so I won't be cleaning anything  
I will be taking my Renault 5 out for a Christmas spin to see family.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Pending on weather I may do. Normally I'm up at 5am getting veggies ready and turkey sorted, then by 7 am I cook breakfast for the wife and I, she cleans up we open gifts, by 9am everything's done so I'm normally out washing the motors until turkey is due to be brought out to rest. Then its a wash and clean up for me, guests arrive and arguments begin.lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

I will be detailing but not the car! it will be all my new parts for a project  Pics will come up at some point and a thread


----------



## DrH

Last Christmas my youngest surprised me with a detailing stool from Slims.
We did assemble it and I needed to show her why I wanted it.... Had one clean wheel last Christmas &#55357;&#56832;

Otherwise off work for about 10 days so plenty of time otherwise


----------



## Midlife

I joked about this in another post that the in laws are coming for dinner and as the front door bell goes I'll be filling the wash bucket Scrooge ho ho ho serious though I'm fortunate to have a few days off this year so will do another day probably as family does come as priority really may even do the father in laws old banger if I'm in the joyous mood happy Christmas all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Every Xmas I find the roads are empty; so perfect time for a spirited drive before lunch, lunch, and then an ONR wash for a bit of exercise...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftoed

I've got no problem with washing the car Christmas day, my wife has even told me to do it if it makes me feel better. Only thing is like others have said is the neighbours thinking I'm crazy. I know I shouldn't care what other people think but I just can't help it.

I had a rough couple of years a few years back and believe me , even the fact that I have a choice of washing the car or not on Christmas day makes me happy!


----------



## angel1449

ftoed said:


> I've got no problem with washing the car Christmas day, my wife has even told me to do it if it makes me feel better. Only thing is like others have said is the neighbours thinking I'm crazy. I know I shouldn't care what other people think but I just can't help it.
> 
> I had a rough couple of years a few years back and believe me , even the fact that I have a choice of washing the car or not on Christmas day makes me happy!


Then you do exactly what you want to do mate as its yours and your families christmas, everyone does it different aslong as it makes you happy,


----------



## Soul boy 68

As they say it's a free country, good luck to anyone who washes their car on Christmas Day.


----------



## cargainz

kingswood said:


> as this Christmas Day is guna be mild im thinking of washing the car before xmas dinner to build up an appetite!
> 
> and seen aswell most the street think im mad for always washing it, and in the dark, i thought id add fuel to the fire :lol:
> 
> anyone care to join me!
> 
> mite even put on a santa hat and take a few pics


I can just about handle the pops from neighbours for washing the car too often or in the dark. Any xmas day activity and the family will be on me like Rambo.

Chilling out with family on xmas day, boxing day and doing lots of eating/chatting so would be rude to wash the car then.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Defiantly on Christmas Eve, nothing on Christmas Day.

And again on New Year's Eve, you can't go with a dirty car into the New Year, that's bad luck.

Also fill all the cars up on New Year's Eve, and make sure all the liquids are topped up, tyre pressures checked, ready for another year happy motoring.


----------



## MDC250

Caledoniandream said:


> Defiantly on Christmas Eve, nothing on Christmas Day.
> 
> And again on New Year's Eve, you can't go with a dirty car into the New Year, that's bad luck.
> 
> Also fill all the cars up on New Year's Eve, and make sure all the liquids are topped up, tyre pressures checked, ready for another year happy motoring.


I'm kind of the same, I'm only happy if the car is clean and full of go go juice come Christmas Eve. If I drive 10 miles on the day and day after I'd be amazed but it's got to be brimmed


----------



## Jack R

If I get chance I give it a quick wash before the big day, got loads of things planned so not sure when I'll get chance after that.


----------



## JoeP

I'm tempted to run my metro vac 8hp master blaster on Christmas day, around 1pm should be good when the neighbors are eating their Christmas dinner. Thing sounds like a jet engine and should stand a good chance of pi55ing the neighbors off. Mwahahaha. Shouldn't have complained about the noise from Rupes then should you!!!!!!!! stupid neighbors.


----------



## richtea78

JoeP said:


> I'm tempted to run my metro vac 8hp master blaster on Christmas day, around 1pm should be good when the neighbors are eating their Christmas dinner. Thing sounds like a jet engine and should stand a good chance of pi55ing the neighbors off. Mwahahaha. Shouldn't have complained about the noise from Rupes then should you!!!!!!!! stupid neighbors.


You sound lovely. Wish you lived next to me!


----------



## Jehanzeb

.....and I thought I was the only "mad" man to think of the idea of washing my car on a Christmas Day, am glad the forum is full of people like me &#55357;&#56832;. As some suggested, if you get time off then why not however I will agree with those too who suggested family always comes first. For me detailing car is therapeutic and helps me reduce my stress levels that build up over time ( I work 7 days a week so don't get much time off but when I do I always prefer spending it with my Mercedes, second in line after family time off course).

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## Naddy37

Definitely on Christmas Eve, and probably again on Boxing Day.


----------



## Paul7189

neilos said:


> Definitely on Christmas Eve, and probably again on Boxing Day.


I can't tell if this is a joke or not.


----------



## Guest

Not a chance, my mrs would give me a swift slap.

I will wash the cars over the Christmas period but Christmas Eve through to Boxing Day is off limits. Family time is more important, I am hoping to order a few bits from AF so would love to try them out after Boxing Day 

(Thread on their forum section, any advice welcome)


----------



## Soul boy 68

Paul7189 said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke or not.


That's what I was thinking, surely not  only he can answer that question.


----------



## fatdazza

neilos said:


> Definitely on Christmas Eve, and probably again on Boxing Day.





Paul7189 said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke or not.





Soul boy 68 said:


> That's what I was thinking, surely not  only he can answer that question.


I think that neilos is a chauffeur, therefore if he is working over the Christmas period then this would be perfectly understandable:thumb:


----------



## bazz

i wil do my car hopefully Christmas eve then it wount get done then until the new year


----------



## stealthwolf

I think I've always washed the car over Christmas, usually on Sunday so if Christmas Day was Sunday, the car would be washed and cleaned before 8am. Got married and swmbo wouldn't let me out early last year. It's not a big deal IMO.

Not everyone has family, or particularly celebrates Christmas in the same way. For some, it's a nice meal and drink. Others may party. For others, it may be just another day.

To each their own.


----------



## IamDave

I haven't washed mine for 4 weeks  it could do with one (still looks relatively clean from a distance though!). Hopefully getting mine done on Christmas Eve, we're going to my brothers for Christmas Day (at least I won't have any washing up to do ).

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Oldsparky

Xmas eve already booked for washing with Mrs. no chance Xmas day though and boxing day is time for all 5 grandchildren! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare

If people can go online and order car care products on Christmas day (and believe me they do), then there's nothing wrong with trying out your Christmas gifts on the car... 

Alex


----------



## JayMac

I probably would, but the wife would probably throw me out lol so it's a no go for me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

EliteCarCare said:


> If people can go online and order car care products on Christmas day (and believe me they do), then there's nothing wrong with trying out your Christmas gifts on the car...
> 
> Alex


And it's perfect family time- teach the children whilst they're young, get them away from the computer and give them some exercise and fresh air :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

not for me this year as its the little ones first christmas  got nearly 2 weeks off over the festive period so plenty of time to play around with the cars!


----------



## Naddy37

fatdazza said:


> I think that neilos is a chauffeur, therefore if he is working over the Christmas period then this would be perfectly understandable:thumb:


Yup :thumb:. Working Xmas Eve. Christmas Day off, Boxing Day off. So Boxing Day will be spent cleaning again. Peace and quiet outside, blisstastic!


----------



## mac1459

will be washing, polishing and waxing mine this week , that will be it until the new year.


----------



## st1965

Each to their own...if it works for you then do it !...there will always be differences of opinion like with most topics so if you want to wash your car on christmas day then go for it


----------



## Jag 63

Wouldn't dream of even mentioning it,if Idid it I would probably end up with my dinner either in the bin or over my head. If you are single or have a very understanding partner good luck to you.


----------



## MarigoldMini

BillyT said:


> Christmas
> It was invented by the Illuminati to control the population.
> its just a way to make companies money.


----------



## MarigoldMini

wanner69 said:


> Not me, I'm in work


Snap. Sucks don't t?


----------



## Slammedorion

Christmas Eve wash... not in use for a few days now

Before





After











Also cleaned up the old chaps Discovery 3... no pics though sorry


----------



## Naddy37

Seeing as I've just dropped a client off at a Hotel at Heathrow, the sod didn't wipe his feet before getting in. Therefore, in the back, I have half his bloody garden. So, I may well be cleaning Christmas Day!


----------



## Kenan

kingswood said:


> lol, married no kids.
> 
> present opening till 11am, wife cooking 11am+ - wont want me in incase i ruin it - , 'rents round at 1pm.
> 
> 2 hour window


Just enough to watch Die Hard with a beer :thumb:


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Seems fair enough to me. Fecking hate Xmas.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I tried to find this post earlier to say that where I live it looks like a cracking day to be out washing the car as the temps are going to be around 13C.

Probably good to get a coat of wax on as well.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Yep got mine done today.


----------



## Jack R

Didn't get mine done today cos I decided to take the dash to bits instead, wife jokingly said why don't you do it tomorrow but I'm not sure I'm brave enough to test her on this one as it doesn't normally end well for me when I do.


----------



## JayMac

Got mine done today, took it to Tesco jet wash and used TFR then power rinsed as I don't have a power washer, drove back home, it's only a mile or so then rinsed with hose and gave it a quick wash, didn't even dry it as it started raining, also topped up with Hydro2 lite before the final hose down! Merry Christmas all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Did two of ours today. Inside & out. Pleased but knackered.


----------



## Turbo Tony

My plan was to wash the cars on Christmas day (our family meet-up isn't until the 27th) but I thought of a better idea.

Use the quiet roads on Christmas day to go out for a drive and get her dirty, before washing her on the 26th, ready to show off on the 27th.


----------



## ammo-mcr

JayMac said:


> Got mine done today, took it to Tesco jet wash and used TFR then power rinsed as I don't have a power washer, drove back home, it's only a mile or so then rinsed with hose and gave it a quick wash, didn't even dry it as it started raining, also topped up with Hydro2 lite before the final hose down! Merry Christmas all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there anyway to connect a snowfoam lance to those petrol station jet washers?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Me and the enemy are already up so I thought to myself, let's put this theory to the test. Now I didn't even mention it to her, so this is how it went. We are both sitting at our breakfast bar having a nice expressio and a mince pie. Now our kitchen overlooks the drive way, I look 👀 at the mrs and she looks at me, I then look 👀 at my M2 and I look 👀 towards the garage where she knows I keep my detailing gear and then I get a real evil look 👀 from her and she says "don't even think about it" that's if you don't want to see in the new year and live to do your next car wash.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Soul boy 68 said:


> Me and the enemy are already up so I thought to myself, let's put this theory to the test. Now I didn't even mention it to her, so this is how it went. We are both sitting at our breakfast bar having a nice expressio and a mince pie. Now our kitchen overlooks the drive way, I look �� at the mrs and she looks at me, I then look �� at my M2 and I look �� towards the garage where she knows I keep my detailing gear and then I get a real evil look �� from her and she says "don't even think about it" that's if you don't want to see in the new year and live to do your next car wash.


My wife and I are up, just had breakfast she looked at me and I looked at her and she said, "your gonna get ya ass outside and do mine now or what?".lol


----------



## Soul boy 68

DLGWRX02 said:


> My wife and I are up, just had breakfast she looked at me and I looked at her and she said, "your gonna get ya ass outside and do mine now or what?".lol


:lol: I wish my wife was as understanding as yours :lol::lol:


----------



## tightlines

DLGWRX02 said:


> My wife and I are up, just had breakfast she looked at me and I looked at her and she said, "your gonna get ya ass outside and do mine now or what?".lol


thats a result, i just went outside and looked at mrs t and she said no withoiut me saying anything :-(


----------



## Soul boy 68

tightlines said:


> thats a result, i just went outside and looked at mrs t and she said no withoiut me saying anything :-(


It's all a bit risky, isn't it ? :lol: a bit like walking on egg shells :lol:


----------



## JayMac

ammo-mcr said:


> is there anyway to connect a snowfoam lance to those petrol station jet washers?


I'm not sure, I suppose it would be worth a go! I just made up TFR in a pump sprayer and threw it in the boot, dead handy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Its raining anyway so its not happening &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## suds

Damn! Too wet and windy- but that's just my old age I guess. Merry Xmas peeps :wave:


----------



## kingswood

Said it was guna be mild but 12 degrees is barmy! Would be round the pool in shorts if on my holidays!

Got the xmas hat on and off i went.......

Pre-rinse on










The xmas hat, the second bucket is still in front of the car. The wife was taking the photo 










Rinse off










And done. To be fair it wasn't that mucky but worth the looks of the neighbours! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Nip across the road and do the red one. It looks a bit out of place.


----------



## footfistart

Boxing day for me when I wake up from a late shift.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pajd

Nope. Too busy eating and getting ****ed.
Washing a car on Christmas day ffs :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eddmeister

No chance would that ever be allowed & for once I agree with her.........plus it was pishing of rain all day.

& now its snowing, oh well PS4 on!


----------



## littlejack

Was hoping to wash mine today (Boxing Day). Getting some funny looks from the wife and daughter.


----------



## Jack R

Just rinsed it off at the local petrol station, couldn't be bothered to wash it properly as the roads are wet and I've got an hour and a half drive up the M1 and back tomorrow so I give it a clean after that


----------



## Bazsm

Great thread, the wife's just gone off with her brother to see his grandkids so I'm off to get the bucket out and hopefully clear my head at the same time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jehanzeb

Cleaned my little car on Christmas day (The day was good and warm) and Merc on Boxing day (a slightly cold day)  On bank holiday (bitterly cold) I thought and wondered if there was a wax/sealent or coating that would avoid frosting on the car  

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## Bmpaul

I managed to give mine a quick once over Christmas day afternoon before we ate as the sun was out and it was mild, I did get some odd looks!


----------



## kingswood

another Christmas and another mild one, feel like bruce willis in die hard 2!

be a shame to waste the weather so mite indulge again this year, anyone care to join me?

and admit it, some of you are surprised shes still with me! :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Going to get it done Christmas Eve, so no troubles and can spend time with family...

And will wash again on Christmas Day if in laws doing my head in 

Have a great Christmas and New Year everyone


----------



## petemattw

holy thread resurrection! 

I'll be doing mine xmas day too, as per usual, but I'm single with nothing better to do. However even if I wasn't it's how I enjoy spending my time, so why shouldn't/woyuldn't I?!


----------



## Wilco

The pug will probably get done if I've not done it before then. I've just been informed the Mrs starts work at 3 am on boxing day. Yay.


----------



## Naddy37

Chauffeur e-class will get washed on Boxing Day ready to go back to work on the 27th.

More than my life is worth to do it Christmas Day.


----------



## Blackwatch

Im not washing my own as it is stuck in the garage however I have an interior and all being well a winter prep booked in, so I will be working hard.


----------



## Jue

Got mine rinsed off tonight as a week working on a farm I think I brought most of the yard home with me !


----------



## Kerr

Not a chance. I'd never hear the end of it and I'll be too busy anyway.

I'll have to drive the best part of 300 miles on Christmas day.

Sometimes I have a beer too.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Chris Donaldson said:


> Boxing Day for me. Parents are visiting for a week (they live 400 miles away and want to come and see their granddaughter). Bought my dad some wheel woolies and OCD wax so we will be out on Boxing Day doing at least one car together whilst my wife and mother spoil my little girl.


Having re-read the post I made last year, it's spookily similar this year. My parents arrive on 26th so Dad and I will most likely be doing his car on 27th. The inlaws are here now for a few days and I normally do their car so I'd imagine I'll do that on 24th.


----------



## Bazsm

Kerr said:


> I'll have to drive the best part of 300 miles on Christmas day.too.


It'll need a wash after 300 miles 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattr8700

When I told my colleagues at work I might wash my car on Christmas Day they laughed and think I’m a bit mad. 
It’ll probably be Boxing Day though, the drive will be a bit full on Xmas day. 
I will however be fiddling with the car on Christmas Day as there’s some interior trim coming from Santa I’ll be itching to fit.


----------



## muzzer

Mine will hopefully get done between Christmas and New Year, thought about Christmas day as the wife is working from 7am but nah, the Xbox is calling and no doubt the dog will want his obligatory wrestling match first thing too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

No chance.


----------



## Demetrios72

I'm working on Christmas day , late shift 

Spend a bit of time with my wife and kids me thinks


----------



## stse88

Still I can't believe what this forum has done to me, getting me to wash my car and spend buckets of money. I've actually got out today to wash my car with the 2 buckets to test out the car chem shampoo and quick detailer I brought. Car is clean but I love my dirty alloys look so left them as I couldn't be arsed to get the jet washer out lol. But Christmas is a day of rest and me stuffing my face so no chance of washing the car  

Had a rest and went back out to check the car and I thought I had residue marks left from the retailer, turns out to be condensation phew. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Not a full wash but will probably be doing something to it.


----------



## LankyWashmit

Not on Christmas day no, hopeful of washing the girl early tomorrow morning and putting her away for a few days, there should be a new drying towel and a few microfibre cloths that I asked from santa but they can wait until the next session :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508

Did three of mine today, one more to do tomorrow and that's it! 

Also cleaned the next door neighbours black Fiat 500 whilst they were out, not been touched for three months and with all the snow and ice recently, was a real mess. she was over the moon when she came back


----------



## camerashy

Only if it’s a La Ferrari


----------



## Jack R

Cleaned mine today as it was filthy, and will be doing the brake pads tomorrow.


----------



## packard

Nope, but the BBQS gonna be on !


----------



## detailR

It'll be 3 days away from cleaning cars for me.

I'll be in on the 27th - I've promised my wife I'll ceramic coat her car and maybe some PPF on the bonnet if there's time.


----------



## Maniac

Forecast is rain for Xmas day.

Boxing Day is another matter tho!


----------



## Rob74

Not Christmas Day but will try to at least give it a blast with power maxed tfr after the wife got her legs dirty she even said it was time to clean it.


----------



## angel1449

^^^^ you dirty man lol


----------



## bluechimp

Rob74 said:


> Not Christmas Day but will try to at least give it a blast with power maxed tfr after the wife got her legs dirty she even said it was time to clean it.


Wow Rob! :doublesho

How many miles/weeks has that been since it's last wash? Where have you been man?

The satisfaction though when it's sparkling clean will be well worth it.


----------



## Rob74

bluechimp said:


> Wow Rob! :doublesho
> 
> How many miles/weeks has that been since it's last wash? Where have you been man?
> 
> The satisfaction though when it's sparkling clean will be well worth it.


Last proper wash was 29th July & I do about a 1000 miles a month so approximately 5000 miles, 90% of my driving is B roads & with beet picking & tractors mud is plentiful. 
I'm hoping the coat of power maxed tsunami is still ok under that lot.


----------



## macca666

Gave my two a wash this morning however started raining as I was finishing then my pressure washer stopped working. Had blown the fuse so replaced and worked for a bit but then stopped working again and replacing the fuse didnt work this time 

Need to get a look at it now in the new year


----------



## JayMac

Had planned to get mine cleaned today, but I've managed to contract a bug in time for Christmas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Though i do enjoy cleaning the car like most of you

Christmas day is no the time for it, dont be a sad case, i wouldnt even be doing it boxing day

You need a head check if you are seriously considering this


----------



## petemattw

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Though i do enjoy cleaning the car like most of you
> 
> Christmas day is no the time for it, dont be a sad case, i wouldnt even be doing it boxing day
> 
> You need a head check if you are seriously considering this


do you say the same to the golfers who are out on xmas day using their new clubs, or the football fans that all go to the match on boxing day?

Why is it considered a "sad case" to follow your hobby at any chosen time?? Personally I've no desire to have a family or kids so I could consider everyone who in my opinion to be wasting their christmas day watching kids play a sad case, but I don't. I have no need to call out anything against anyone's decisions in life unless they have a direct and detrimental effect to me, so do you feel the need to make such comments...?

For everyone else, do as you chose, wash the car, detail the exhaust, polish the engine bay - its' your time off, do what you enjoy!


----------



## Eddmeister

Golf on Christmas day? Who?

No games on Christmas day either?

Washing the car on Christmas day is just sad, enjoy the day eating & drinking, it’ll wait.


----------



## Wilco

Wilco said:


> The pug will probably get done if I've not done it before then. I've just been informed the Mrs starts work at 3 am on boxing day. Yay.


Just finished her car. Waxed for the first time in ages as it's got a coating on it but I just felt like doing it. She's taken mine to work, I did that yesterday and it was immaculate but it'll be filthy again by the time she gets back. I'll clean that again on boxing day, she's working all day so gotta keep busy.


----------



## andy665

Always wash all the cars in the household every Christmas Eve, just as my dad used to do - cannot go in to Christmas with any of my cars showing any dirt on the inside or outside


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

petemattw said:


> do you say the same to the golfers who are out on xmas day using their new clubs, or the football fans that all go to the match on boxing day?
> 
> Why is it considered a "sad case" to follow your hobby at any chosen time?? Personally I've no desire to have a family or kids so I could consider everyone who in my opinion to be wasting their christmas day watching kids play a sad case, but I don't. I have no need to call out anything against anyone's decisions in life unless they have a direct and detrimental effect to me, so do you feel the need to make such comments...?
> 
> For everyone else, do as you chose, wash the car, detail the exhaust, polish the engine bay - its' your time off, do what you enjoy!


The op has a wife and parrents, the answer is to the op, i dont care if you only have a nan or even just a best friend, if you have the chance to spend your christmas day with company, you choose that, a hobby is a hobby, a car is an item that can be replaced
I dont car if i had a veyron on the drive covered in dog ****, it will be there the next day.

Merry christmas everyone have a great one :wave:


----------



## macca666

I'm with Petemattw on this one each person should be able to choose what they want to do on Christmas day without being labelled a "sad case" what about those with no family or those that don't celebrate Christmas for whatever reason. Or for those whom I think have posted before and are working on Christmas day and need their car for it?

We've all become too serious these days i was a golfer in my younger days and remember getting new clubs and wanting to try them out, or the new bike and wanting out to play on it so if we get new toys or products for the car then why not "go out and play"

I washed my two today as I won't do it tomorrow as I will choose yo spend it with my family but doesn't make me right or wrong or a better person than anyone else on here!

PS Merry Christmas


----------



## JB052

will decide in the morning


----------



## Slammedorion

Washed our Fabia estate, and my Orion yesterday, washed the old chaps Discovery this morning and mother in law’s mini just after midday 
I’m all done, can rest knowing the cars are clean
Can enjoy family time tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Did both of ours this morning, so in the good books as wife has a lovely clean car again


----------



## steelghost

Foamed and jet washed the bus this afternoon. Looking much better. First time the boys have seen me use the lance (only the second time I've used it) and they thought it was hilarious


----------



## kingswood

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Though i do enjoy cleaning the car like most of you
> 
> Christmas day is no the time for it, dont be a sad case, i wouldnt even be doing it boxing day
> 
> You need a head check if you are seriously considering this


cheers! if you read through the posts you'd have seen i did wash it Christmas day and thoroughly enjoyed myself 

saying 'im a sad case' and 'need my head checking' is abit harsh. surley the point of a forum is for people to do whatever brings them enjoyment without been labelled.

no one can argue that washing your car on xmas day is strange, i can live with that and 99% of people wont understand.

but for someone who has posted almost 3000 times on a forum dedicated to washing their car, the same 99% will probably think thats strange too. after all a car is merely a tool of getting from A to B

see where im going with this? each to their own and lets not cast aspersions on each other.............now wheres the bucket and mitt for tomo :thumb:


----------



## sshooie

No, I'll be spending time with the wife and kids all day.


----------



## rob267

I dont see a issue with washing the car on Christmas day. Each to there own i say. 

I wont be washing mine i admit because i will be busy but if i had a spare hour or 2 i may well think about it.

As long as everyone has a nice Christmas i am happy.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

If you want to do it, DO IT......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audigeezer23

I cleaned my tyres and wheels today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

Thought about washing the car, decided to take it out for a run instead,:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

Done mine yesterday and then had to go out in it and it’s been out today an to be honest it still looks reasonably clean


----------



## Bristle Hound

Are you  serious ? :wall:


----------



## fatdazza

How I love some of the sanctimonious individuala on here.

I spent Christmas with my family as that’s what I like to do. I would not dream of lecturing others of how they should spend their day. For goodness sake, they may not celebrate Christmas because of religious beliefs or they may not have close family they want to spend time with. As long as they are happy and are not hurting others, they should be free to clean their car if they wish.


----------



## rob267

fatdazza said:


> How I love some of the sanctimonious individuala on here.
> 
> I spent Christmas with my family as that's what I like to do. I would not dream of lecturing others of how they should spend their day. For goodness sake, they may not celebrate Christmas because of religious beliefs or they may not have close family they want to spend time with. As long as they are happy and are not hurting others, they should be free to clean their car if they wish.


Well said that man.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

I'm currently in the garage weighing up my plan of attack for tomorrow. My wife's been in bed since 7 and my son since 9. I don't drink and there's nothing on TV. Bored would be a fair description lol.


----------



## dchapman88

Wilco said:


> I'm currently in the garage weighing up my plan of attack for tomorrow. My wife's been in bed since 7 and my son since 9. I don't drink and there's nothing on TV. Bored would be a fair description lol.


Yeah I'm desperately trying to work a plan for tomorrow 
I need to squeeze in an hour to give the Joke a wash 
She's absolute filth and in real need but it's been about driving to family for me so far this Xmas so squeezing in an hour is all I'll have


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> I'm currently in the garage weighing up my plan of attack for tomorrow. My wife's been in bed since 7 and my son since 9. I don't drink and there's nothing on TV. Bored would be a fair description lol.


Well that hope you get better weather than we've had here today, it's persisting it down all afternoon...


----------



## Wilco

Same here Andy but Kathryn's car's beading like a good un so alls good on that front lol.


----------



## Jack

Didn't wash the car but I was on the roof of the garage fixing a leak in the pouring rain


----------



## Wilco

Well according to the weather forecast it's intermittent cloud with sunny spells, it's been sleeting for the last two hours!!! Doesn't look like stopping either grrr.


----------



## dchapman88

Managed to get out at 8:30 this morning and give the Joke a very quick Maintence wash
Touchless wheel clean, foam then 2BM everywhere else
Used Kleen Freaks Rinse & Seal as a drying aid! 
My new wonder product, amazing!


----------



## Scotty B

If I did I wouldn't be here typing this.


----------



## olliewills

Rob74 said:


> Not Christmas Day but will try to at least give it a blast with power maxed tfr after the wife got her legs dirty she even said it was time to clean it.


Probably just be easier to get it resprayed brown!

I managed to give my Civic a wash and seal between crimbo and the new year while I had access to the in-laws garage in France so I was happy with that. (Yes, I took my detailing kit with me in the boot along with suitcases, pushchair and presents from the little-un)


----------



## kingswood

kingswood said:


> another Christmas and another mild one, feel like bruce willis in die hard 2!
> 
> be a shame to waste the weather so mite indulge again this year, anyone care to join me?
> 
> and admit it, some of you are surprised shes still with me! :lol:


another mild xmas, plots getting as thin as the Die Hard series now!

celebrated our 4th wedding anniversary a few months ago so think the Xmas wash is well and truely safe :thumb:

unfortunatley having to work this xmas day tho so is anyone guna wash theres in my absence?


----------



## gargreen7

I wont be, it’s definitely a family day for me. Plus we have a few house calls to do. Boxing Day though...that’s another matter.


----------



## blurb

Nope too much on, washed today, and will probably touchless on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Jack R

Booked out for Xmas and Boxing Day this year, so hoping to get a full wash tomorrow followed by a quick tidy up after work on Christmas eve


----------



## VW STEVE.

..........no. Got the whole week off so will do it one day then.


----------



## Naddy37

Depending on the weather, the comfy chauffeur e-class will probably get done xmas eve.


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick clean today as I'm on nights at the moment, finish Xmas morning so won't feel like it then

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Done mine today


----------



## Demetrios72

I'm working


----------



## AudiPhil

I'll wait until Boxing Day, I know what goodies are wrapped up and under the tree and I'm keen to try them out!


----------



## c87reed

Mine won't get touched over xmas, but I don't see any problem in anyone doing it if you don't have children or family staying over.


----------



## tosh

It’s probably the only exercise I’ll get over xmas, so an ONR wash is probably on the cards.


----------



## muzzer

Not a chance, i'd rather spend the time with the family as i wont get to see them otherwise unless i travel, so as they are at ours then festivities it is.


----------



## garage_dweller

Not likely, it's probably the only day I do not very much. Used to go out on the bike for a couple of hours in Christmas Day but pop the Prosecco around 10am now .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO

I did mine today too, did the other half's earlier in the week


----------



## crxftyyy

Kept the work van tidy for Christmas, hopefully 























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

I did my BM and Mrs Cook's DS3 this evening in the Flippin dark. Will do the little focus tomorrow, and that'll do them for a few days (ish). Got to try out the new Karcher, and it's great!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

Not a chance, I struggle to find the motivation in the winter without spending time outside when the family is all inside.


----------



## Andyman0

dholdi said:


> I presume you aren't married, if you are you may not be on Boxing Day.


Hmmmm, might be worth a punt :detailer:


----------



## Cyclonetog

Did mine yesterday. Was supposed to be a maintenance wash but it got a little out of hand. 

Like a few others on here my 6 year old comes first. He's having an rc truck for his winter celebration gift, so I'm likely to be out and about in the car rather than clean it.

I also totally agree that if it makes you happy and you want to do it, then go for it.


----------



## Andyblue

No, but might do Boxing Day - depends what we’re doing and what the weathers like. 

Think daughters fella is coming down for a few days between Christmas and New Year, so I’m aiming to give his a good clean :thumb: 

Happy Christmas and a great New Year to everyone :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

not a chance... cars are only getting the most basic of safety wipes until spring...

:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38

Yes I will be joining you.


----------



## lijongtao

I think I am in. My wife said "Yes love, go for it. I don't mind"

Then she went on to mention it would take a good surgeon several hours to remove the lance from my orifices. 

Come to think of it, the "I don't mind" bit did sound a little menacing. I think she is daring me. 

I'll leave it till boxing day I think.....A&E is overrated.


----------



## iCraig

Nope, I'd rather spend it with my family! My 7 month old daughter will be taking priority.


----------



## Wilco

I'm intending on doing mine (dad's) it'll keep me occupied until I pick Noah up in the afternoon. That's if it ever stops raining!!!


----------



## ///M Sport

I know we all have the detailing illness to a certain degree, but washing your car on Christmas Day? Really chaps? As therapeutic as I might find it on occasion, there is no way anything would peel me away from spending Christmas Day with those that I love and who love me. 

Standing outside in the cold for a few hours washing the car on my tod, nah you’re alright thanks - bit selfish if you ask me, make more effort with your families!


----------



## kingswood

///M Sport said:


> I know we all have the detailing illness to a certain degree, but washing your car on Christmas Day? Really chaps? As therapeutic as I might find it on occasion, there is no way anything would peel me away from spending Christmas Day with those that I love and who love me.
> 
> Standing outside in the cold for a few hours washing the car on my tod, nah you're alright thanks - bit selfish if you ask me, make more effort with your families!


And those with no families. And no kids. Through no fault of their own?

About 75% of these posts here appreciate it may be a bit sad but individual things make people happy in their own circumstances.

Not all square pegs fit in square holes.

Merry Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport

kingswood said:


> And those with no families. And no kids. Through no fault of their own?
> 
> About 75% of these posts here appreciate it may be a bit sad but individual things make people happy in their own circumstances.
> 
> Not all square pegs fit in square holes.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The singletons amongst us... fair enough, you're right, free to do as they please. Individual things for individual people makes sense.

But if you have someone to share Christmas with, hang up your mitts and share your time with others.


----------



## uruk hai

For me Christmas Day is all about family and close friends so to answer the question, no it won't be getting washed on Christmas Day.

For those among us who will, good luck, I know there will be at least 20 people training in the gym I go to tomorrow and while I wouldn't do it I wouldn't criticise them for it !


----------



## dave-g

Yup I'll be washing mine weather dependant! :thumb:

After a 6am gym session no less :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

I got in there a day early, just finished it.


----------



## Wilco

DLGWRX02 said:


> I got in there a day early, just finished it.


I've done mine today too. Been out in it since and it's now filthy again lol. It'll only get a quick wash in the morning now.


----------



## NiallB

Did alot of car stuff on xmas days a few years in a row, ended up costing me alot more than I thought, marriage and house so now cars etc are given the day of on xmas day except if I have to work


----------



## petemattw

///M Sport said:


> I know we all have the detailing illness to a certain degree, but washing your car on Christmas Day? Really chaps? As therapeutic as I might find it on occasion, there is no way anything would peel me away from spending Christmas Day with those that I love and who love me.
> 
> Standing outside in the cold for a few hours washing the car on my tod, nah you're alright thanks - bit selfish if you ask me, make more effort with your families!


and for those without families or loved ones close by to spend time with? Find your need to be judgemental completely unnecessary. Why is it selfish? Is it not selfish, for example, for a wife to demand a husband to sit inside whilst she watches tv that he's not interested in??? THink you need to reframe your point of view.


----------



## Sawel

I don't have kids, a wife or a gf and would have absolutely no problem washing my car on Christmas day. Everyone's circumstances are different! Some absolutely nonsense on this thread...


----------



## kingswood

not as mild weather this xmas but with Tier 4 and no mixing surely thats a perfect excuse to give the car a wash!

anyone bothering?


----------



## Rakti

kingswood said:


> not as mild weather this xmas but with Tier 4 and no mixing surely thats a perfect excuse to give the car a wash!
> 
> anyone bothering?


Too cold, otherwise might have. X day means nothing to me. Don't give/receive presents.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Did our two today. Had to slowly rinse off the ice first. 💪 😂


----------



## Rakti

GeeWhizRS said:


> Did our two today. Had to slowly rinse off the ice first. 💪 😂


Must've been cold staying out to do two! Do you find there are economies of scale doing two? Obv getting the kit out is one.


----------



## J306TD

Maybe as she's at work so won't get moaned at

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Rakti said:


> Do you find there are economies of scale doing two?


Certainly do. One of the deciding factors was my missus crashed her car this week and we picked up her courtesy car yesterday. A little black Aygo - the paint was as flat as anything so I needed to wash it and give it some BSD treatment if it's staying on my drive for a few weeks.


----------



## garage_dweller

Did one of the cars yesterday but was late afternoon when I was drying it and in those temps it’s so hard to get a decent finish

Won’t be washing a car tomorrow but will be riding my bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Haha no! But new years day...maybe

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

I heard under rule 69 you are not allowed to wash your car in teir 42 , but even on Christmas Day you should be put in stocks and wet sponged and tcutted and chamios leathered until you surrender


----------



## 350Chris

I won’t be sober enough to wield a wash mitt let alone a pressure washer :lol:

I did the worst of the cars today but I could see cabin fever setting in and getting me out there on boxing day for something car based (and to air my hangover)


----------



## St Evelyn

I used to have a policy of doing any and all cars that appeared on the driveway on Christmas Day, but it only lasts a couple of years until the wife put her foot down. Some considered it selfish, my view was that it was a little present to those visiting and to myself - I'm an introvert so time on my own recharges my batteries and relaxes me.

This year I've only been home from hospital for a few weeks and still haven't found the energy to wash the cars so that certainly won't magically appear tomorrow. I'm having an endoscopy next Tuesday that I suspect will result in me being prescribed steroids to sort some stuff out, at which point the energy levels will rise and I'll be cleaning along with the best of you!


----------



## BrummyPete

Not this year, have done in the past though, washed mine today so should be good for a week until i get the itch to wash it again


----------



## Lilchrissyy

Sun out today clear skies all day. Was going to do a quick maintenance wash. Then decontamination/clean wheel arches to fit mudflaps i purchased about a month ago. Ended up sitting on sofa all day watching Christmas films. Bugger....


----------



## Naddy37

No chance. I’m delivering a couple of Xmas dinners to friends that should of been coming to us, but can’t now due to this tier thing!  the afternoon is spent snoozing.

May do it Boxing Day thou.


----------



## rob267

Nope done mine today. I had only driven around 5 miles since the last wash but i had a real urge to get it clean again before tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

It’s 2’c outside and 22’c inside 
With a fresh pot of coffee on the stove and dinner in the oven, cabin fever has set in, so it’s unlikely that I’ll be willing to wash the car until Monday


----------



## pt1

Did mine 2 days ago... Im good 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Anybody that washes their car on Xmas day is totally daft!


----------



## JordanE

Mikesphotaes said:


> Anybody that washes their car on Xmas day is totally daft!


When your wife buys you cleaning stuff and you have no kids. Pretty good idea to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Too cold &#55358;&#56694;


----------



## Richors

I don't get all the negative comments around this topic. Who cares what other folk do with their time.……..If young kids or big family then maybe not but I quite enjoy doing the car while I am not allowed in the kitchen anyway! Lol
Bit cold today though tbh………...


----------



## 66Rob

Gave mine a quick wash this afternoon, was dying to try out my new Blo dryer on the wheels. Couldn't help myself 

:thumb:


----------



## Schuey

Washed 2 cars this morning


----------



## Pinky

Washed and coated the car windows yesterday as we were out for a meal , car is filthy though.
Went to the beach today and took a flask of coffee with us (In Wifes car )and sat in car for about 1 hour reading and checking Faceache , Her car is manky , worse than mine so may get washed tomorrow or Sunday but it is 2 degrees out today and forecast same for this week .
Only went out today as we will be not going far from tomorrow except food shopping at middle of next week.
Hope everyone has had a good Christmas , Take care and stay safe .


----------



## budgetplan1

Alas, no washing today.


----------



## Coatings

budgetplan1 said:


> Alas, no washing today.


Dont be lazy.... get out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

JordanE said:


> When your wife buys you cleaning stuff and you have no kids. Pretty good idea to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im from the USA. Could someone please let me know what Daft means? Sounds like a positive thing but guessing it's not.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Coatings said:


> Im from the USA. Could someone please let me know what Daft means? Sounds like a positive thing but guessing it's not.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is slang for foolish/silly etc.


----------



## budgetplan1

Coatings said:


> Dont be lazy.... get out there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I did...again and again and again  Nasty, heavy, snowblower-clogging snow.

That'll be about enough of that "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" nonsense!


----------

